# i found the most amazing maltese breeder in NY!!!



## Guest (Oct 2, 2003)

I just purchased an adorable maltese pup from a breeder in westchester and i really feel the need to spread the word about her...she literally spent every waking moment with the puppies since their birth and the results were amazing. she worked with us to get us set up with our new baby and i highly recommend her. I know she has 2 puppies left (males) teacup maltese and i'd love to help her out because she has brought so much joy to our lives with this little one we have here. At 8 weeks old he is already housebroken and the funniest, cutest, and smartest little guy i've ever seen. thanks karen! call her at 917.334.4488 if you are looking for a purebred maltese in NY


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by magda_@Oct 2 2003, 10:17 PM
> *At 8 weeks old he is already housebroken*


 wow, thats great, glad you found him


----------



## muffieluv (Oct 26, 2003)

Cute!! How's ur little dog handling now?


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

im from westchester i just tried the number and it is temperarily disconnected


----------



## poopookiki (Mar 4, 2004)

I was just wondering, she let her puppy go to you at 8 weeks? I thought because a dog needed proper socialization lessons from the mother that a minimum of 12 weeks was required..... i am not trying to be negative but just concerned.......


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm with Poopookiki.....a breeder who lets a puppy go at 8 weeks is either irresponsible or too new at the game for my comfort. The use of the term "teacup" is also a red flag. 

4 more weeks would ensure better health and socialization.


----------



## Ania (May 14, 2004)

Unfortunatly some people let go of their puppies at 6 weeks. I think 8 weeks is pretty reasonable.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I got Maxi at 10 weeks which i was told was even young 8 weeks is to early


----------



## _Carissa_ (Jul 27, 2004)

Wow you guys are like jumping all over her  . But then again, I agree letting go at 8 weeks is not good







, and the whole "teacup" thing is also a bad sign <_< .


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm glad you liked her! He sounds like a fun puppy. Not trying to be rude- breeders that say "teacup" Maltese are a big red flag, like the other posters said. Usually it is all for the money for the breeder. Has he had a checkup by a vet yet?


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I dont' see anyone jumping on anyone, just letting them know that there are some things they need to know...important things.

There is no such thing as a "teacup" maltese, it is a term used for UNDERSIZED dogs...and unfortunately from the moment you purchase one, you are, (not always, but a good portion of the time), buying into a life of money out the window. the smaller the dog, the more health issues involved, which means more than the usual in vet bills. Let's not even go near the heartache it can cause you. These breeders actually get MORE money for these puppies because everyone thinks they are so cute. Sadly to say, their life expectancy isn't the norm either...shorter life span. Now this isn't always the case, but a rough idea of what you are looking at for buying one of these undersized furbabies. 

Also, 8 weeks is not a good sign...a good breeder DOES NOT let pups go at that age. Toy breeds are not the same as a large breed dog. They need more from their mothers than the larger breeds and social skills are diff and health issues can arise within that important "4 more weeks" that may not show right away, especially if it is one of the "teacups" as they chose to call them. 

No jumping on anyone, just the straight facts as I have gotten from my vet & from reading.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

One last point on the "teacup" thing...if you ever decide to show the dog, you can be almost guaranteed if he/she is actually undersized, they frown on it , as it is NOT the standard and that is what showing is all about and the dog should not be used for breeding either as it is dangerous to the dogs health and the possible puppies.


----------



## _Carissa_ (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kit001_@Jul 30 2004, 12:33 AM
> *I dont' see anyone jumping on anyone, just letting them know that there are some things they need to know...important things.
> 
> There is no such thing as a "teacup" maltese, it is a term used for UNDERSIZED dogs...and unfortunately from the moment you purchase one, you are, (not always, but a good portion of the time), buying into a life of money out the window. the smaller the dog, the more health issues involved, which means more than the usual in vet bills. Let's not even go near the heartache it can cause you. These breeders actually get MORE money for these puppies because everyone thinks they are so cute. Sadly to say, their life expectancy isn't the norm either...shorter life span. Now this isn't always the case, but a rough idea of what you are looking at for buying one of these undersized furbabies.
> ...


 Yeah, I said I agreed, and I do, I just know that some people take offense to things like that.







Not me tho, I totally understand that you guys are just letting them know!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I recieved my pup at 8 weeks

She is also as you say "undersized" but the breeder did not sell her as a "teacup" maltese, just said she was going to be small and made sure I didn't have any kids


My breeder explained why she released Brit at 8 weeks because OF COURSE I bombarded her with questions LOL!

She basically said that she treats each litter and each pup individually. She has been weaning dogs for 45 years and as long as the stool is hard, the pup can eat dry food (mixed with H20 of course) and is independently adventrous she can let the puppy go. She said the average for malts for her was about 10-11 weeks, but Brit and her brother were doing so good so fast she was able to let them go a little early.

Brit was paper trained when we got her... but I don't like that









PS the maltese breed calls for a dog that is 4-7 pounds. Maybe this one is going to be at the small end of the scale, but still within the standard.

I understand the whole "teacup" thing, but a little more tact please. THis is someone with a new puppy we don't need to scare her sh*tless! LOL!


----------

